# Merry Christmas!!



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought I should say Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy holidays!!!!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas, James!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

C'mon I want this thread to grow as large as possible before December 25!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ho! Ho! Ho!

Sorry; my ex-wives crossed my mind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas.

(Slippy checks his calendar to determine the exact date of Kwanzaa so that he doesn't insult his many Afrikan Swahili friends and soon determines that he is well within the realms of Political Correctness to say Merry Christmas...)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why did Santa say HO! Three times?

She didn't hear him the first time!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Truth be known, Rudolph was shunned because he was an alcoholic.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas to *all* my PF friends.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Have a safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## doubledown (Nov 30, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone, and God Bless. 

And, safety and good fortune for you and your's in the coming year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas all. May you and your families have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

*merry christmas*


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!!.....I hope santa is good to you all.:cool-new:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

*Merry Christmas! I wish happiness and health to you all!*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd like to wish a Merry Christmas everyone except the Jews.
























To them I wish a happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

_Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone , God Bless you all ._


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas it is the reason for the Holiday


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Feliz Navidad!
Mele Kalikimaka!
Happy Birthday Jesus!
Merry CHRISTmas

"Glory to God in the highest,
and on earth peace *among those with whom He is pleased!*" --(Luke 2:14)

(Jesus loves you ISIS - but when He is pleased with us He gives us peace. Just saying')


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas Ya'll. 
So, what's for Christmas Dinner!?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Went to services last night with my wife, and daughter home from college. Hour later hear a knock on the door and see flashlights shining all around, thought it was a swat team. Went outside and it was folks from church singing carols! May He bless them all, and all here!!! Merry Christmas!!! He is the reason for the season!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

merry Christmas all
this thread is gambit approve :armata_PDT_36:
this is my fav Christmas song and not a good Christian but this song is EPIC





and for the south park PEEPS
this has NO NO words do not listen PG 18


----------

